# Space Jam 2 - A New Legacy (2021)



## AsPika2219 (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome to the.... SPACE JAM!!!!



Release date July 16 on cinema and HBO Max!


----------



## Xzi (Apr 5, 2021)

Hilarious how they tried to tone down Lola Bunny's sex appeal by several notches, as if it'll make any difference to rule 34 artists.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2021)

OMFG it's GANTZ


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 5, 2021)

Not saying the first one was "good" by any degree, but holy cow this just looks _bad_. As always true judgement will have to wait until I've had time to view it in full... but nothing here gives me any hope. Ready Player One meets Space Jam was not something I needed, and definitely not what I expected from a sequel to a 1997 feature length commercial.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> Ready Player One


That's exactly it. There was something off about that trailer but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. It's the same giant pile of pop culture references crammed together for nostalgia bait, and for people to pore over frame by frame to increase the HYPE.


----------



## Manuelasparkles (Apr 5, 2021)

My sister is excited to see that new sequel of Space Jam.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> That's exactly it. There was something off about that trailer but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. It's the same giant pile of pop culture references crammed together for nostalgia bait, and for people to pore over frame by frame to increase the HYPE.


Exactly. It's like a WB executive was like "hey, people are still nostalgic for Space Jam, so we need a sequel. Also, remember how much money we made from Ready Player One three years ago? I think we know what we have to do."

God, even that scene where all the other properties characters are coming together looks like it was ripped directly from the final battle in RPO.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks like a film I might enjoy.....with some help from my friend Southern Comfort.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks garbage.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2021)

​


Still meh. 

Lola got her boobage back though


----------



## phreaksho (Jun 9, 2021)

I'll just leave this right here...


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2021)

phreaksho said:


> I'll just leave this right here...





Any chance of a short summary?


----------



## viceboy (Jun 18, 2021)

I was six when first watched original Space jam and then repeat it 10 times. Now I want to show this movie to my son, but still afraid of nont funny jokes there.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Still meh.
> ...



but she was already perfect as 2D. Why the need to do a 3d version that looks kind of meh


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jun 18, 2021)

viceboy said:


> I was six when first watched original Space jam and then repeat it 10 times. Now I want to show this movie to my son, but still afraid of nont funny jokes there.



Any remake made within past few years here a rule just show the originals instead


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 27, 2021)

No thanks.



Veho said:


> Any chance of a short summary?


Here: It's shit.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 4, 2021)

Look likes *MICHAEL JORDAN* will *APPEAR* on this *MOVIE*!!!!

https://sea.ign.com/news/171977/yes-michael-jordan-will-be-in-space-jam-2

Just help LeBron to win basketball games with Looney Tunes!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 4, 2021)

The 3d looks so god-awful
I thought we were done trying to make "realistic" versions of cartoon characters, bah


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> and definitely not what I expected from a sequel to a 1997 feature length commercial.


Are you... are you _sure?_


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Still meh.



Meh is overselling it...the writers actually used the lines "well that happened," and "haters gonna hate."  Seems like it's gonna be on par with the Emoji Movie.


----------



## Chary (Jul 4, 2021)

Looks about as shlocky as the original but without the nostalgia


----------



## SG854 (Jul 4, 2021)

Snip


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> Looks about as shlocky as the original but without the nostalgia


Yeah and the other big difference being that the slang is at least decade-appropriate in the original, it doesn't feel as forced.  The lines in Space Jam 2's trailers are the same as those from every bad 3D animated movie released from 2000 onward.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 4, 2021)

Space Jam should've never been made, and this sequel should've REALLY never been made! This and the movie "Looney Tunes: Back in Action" were never on par and probably nothing will be on par like the movie "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?", one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)

space jam is such a stupid fucking movie but i love it so much

this, on the other hand...

yeah this looks lame


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> space jam is such a stupid fucking movie but i love it so much
> 
> this, on the other hand...
> 
> yeah this looks lame


Barkley, Shut Up and Jam: Gaiden is the true and worthy Space Jam sequel. A New Legacy is sheer garbage.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 14, 2021)

THE GOON SQUAD!!!!



Porky Pig Rap Battle Scenes!



and the movie start on this Friday on cinema and HBO max! Enjoy!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 14, 2021)

First movie -- looks awful

2nd movie -- won't watch it. Looks garbage! Don't liked the basketball. Ugh!


----------



## Nathantu (Jul 15, 2021)

i really hope this lives up to space jam. i think space jam is one of those greatest films that should have never been sequeld free movies ringtone


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 22, 2021)

Movie was not the enjoyable thing I have seen


----------

